# 1984 Bass Tracker I (restoration)



## Bowlershop (Jun 30, 2014)

I have a 1984 bass tracker I that I have been working on for a year or so......I would love to add some pictures of the work I have done but adding pictures onto here seems close to impossible.....Just wasted 1.5 hours trying....I give up......What ever happened to being able to hit browse, select a picture and then add the file???? The whole page just freezes up every time I try.......AAARRRRRR!!!!


----------



## typed by ben (Jul 1, 2014)

system is same as its been for a year or more

under the "post a reply" console theres a "upload attachment" console

choose file, add file, place inline

sounds like youre having some trouble with your browser to me


----------



## BayouSerpent (Jul 1, 2014)

Yes try a different browser if your using Internet explorer try Google Chrome. 

Try one picture at a time or save as draft.


----------



## Bowlershop (Jul 2, 2014)

OK I figured it out, Thanks for the help......It was the browser and I also had to re-size the pictures.


----------



## Bowlershop (Jul 2, 2014)

These are some pictures from the tear down of the boat.


----------



## Bowlershop (Jul 2, 2014)

Transom Needed replacement


----------



## Bowlershop (Jul 3, 2014)

Here is the trailer tear down.


----------



## Bowlershop (Jul 3, 2014)

Trailer repaint, new boards, carpet and lights.


----------



## meonline06 (Jul 3, 2014)

You did a good job on the trailer. I look forward to seeing how your boat turns out.


----------



## Bowlershop (Jul 3, 2014)

Removing the rotten transom......(what a pain)


----------



## Bowlershop (Jul 3, 2014)

Installing new transom....two 3/4" pieces of marine grade laminated together......I glued and screwed them together....I put a clear coat of polyurethane( i think thats what its called) on it. Everywhere that there was a rivet before I replaced with SS bolts.( I didn't have anything that put in rivets like the ones that were in it)........I put a good amount of the white marine seal stuff around all the bolts and in the bolt hole before putting the bolts in...


----------



## Bowlershop (Jul 3, 2014)

Now if I could only find my SD card to give you pics of the rest of the rebuild......I look hard tomorrow to try and find it.


----------



## bthompson92 (Jul 3, 2014)

Looking great so far!I Enjoy watching everyone's builds. I just recently purchased a boat myself and plan on re painting the trailer this weekend. I've already replaced tires and have to re wire trailer lights and replace bunks and carpet. What all did you do as far as sanding, paint and primer for the trailer? Because your trailer looked brand new!

Thanks


----------



## Clint KY (Jul 3, 2014)

Anxiously awaiting the rest of the rebuild. I am hoping to get the same boat in about the same condition. One of the guys with whom I fish has one that has not been moved in 8 years.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 3, 2014)

Wonderful thing these aluminum boats - you can find one in as rough a condition as the one you found for very little $$$ - invest a whole lotta luv like you've done and you're left with a beautiful product. 

That trailer looks brand new - well done!!!

Lots of sweat equity in the finished product!!! Keep the pics coming.


----------



## typed by ben (Jul 4, 2014)

wow! gotta love a ground up restoration! looks like shes in the right hands!


----------



## Bigwrench (Jul 4, 2014)

Fantastic thread ! Working on one myself now and looking forward to your progress.


----------



## Bowlershop (Jul 6, 2014)

I used automotive paint and primer from carquest.....I first sanded the frame down to metal,I used a sandblaster to hit the tight spots and to remove any rust that was on it. I used a gravity feed spray gun, just a cheap one from wal-mart


----------



## Bowlershop (Jul 6, 2014)

I cleaned up the boat and then installed some bass tracker decals that i liked.....Bass tracker pro crappie 175 decals, I know not correct for the boat but I liked the colors and I like fishing bass and crappie.........These decals were very hard to apply smoothly but I got it done....Had to heat around each rivet individually to get the decal to suck down tight all around the rivets.


----------



## Bowlershop (Jul 6, 2014)

I then Did a little work in the boat.


----------



## bthompson92 (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks for the advice on the trailer, hope mine comes out as good as yours did! Keep up the good work


----------



## huntinfool (Jul 6, 2014)

Looks good.


----------



## Bowlershop (Jul 8, 2014)

Now to the paint booth.(after a lot of aluminum cleaning)....My uncle owns a body shop so that helped me and my wallet a lot.


----------



## Bowlershop (Jul 8, 2014)

I just set my seats in there when I got the boat back to the garage just to get an image of what it will look like in the future. :lol:


----------



## Bowlershop (Jul 8, 2014)

Started on the inside...................Put in some closed cell flotation and finished up the battery/gas tank storage...I also put in a inboard battery charger.


----------



## Bowlershop (Jul 8, 2014)

I just wanted to add that I do have this restoration close to done.....I'm just putting pictures on here when I find time.....I do have many more detailed pictures....I'm just putting some on here to show it as I went....If anyone wants better pictures of something let me know, I owe you guys a lot, I read this forum night after night when I was trying to figure things out on this boat.


----------



## Bowlershop (Jul 8, 2014)

Some wood and carpet work......I used 5/8 marine board.... Most of the wood I put in the boat i coated with the clear poly urethane stuff. I have closed cell flotation under the floor as well.....Even though it doesn't show in the pics.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jul 9, 2014)

Lots of work and it looks great!


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 9, 2014)

I was sitting here mouth agape in awe of what you had accomplished in so little time and thinking of what a slow-poke I am when I went back and read your first post that this is over a year in the making...and realized you are human after all!!!

Beautiful work


----------



## geeksterman (Jul 9, 2014)

*Download "PIX RESIZER" from www.cnet.com 
makes resizing the pictures much, much easier !*


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 9, 2014)

I use a free account with imgur.com to host my pictures - they have a "Large Icon" option which resizes them nicely for posting on forums. FWIW


----------



## Bowlershop (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Bowlershop (Jul 13, 2014)

Heres some more pics of the build.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 14, 2014)

Are these pics catching up to where you are currently with the boat?


----------



## Bowlershop (Jul 14, 2014)

right now i am done with the boat just waiting for the motor to get back to me.......The boat sat a long time so I took the motor in to have everything checked out......It did fire up when I got it home though.......I was going to put some more pics up today but I don't see any of the ones that I have put up already????? Did i do something wrong that they disappeared? Or do i just not see them?


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 14, 2014)

Nope - you might want to contact the site admin as I can't see them either.


----------



## JMill (Jul 16, 2014)

Build looks great! I'll be tearing into my '89 this winter. What kind of carpet did you use?


----------



## Bowlershop (Jul 18, 2014)

Well I can see the pics again, so that's good..... I put the motor back on yesterday...Started it up today and it seems to run good...I will try to get it into the water this week and maybe get a fish in the boat.....I will get some pictures up of the final product.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 20, 2014)

this has to be the cleanest old tracker rebuild i have ever seen! great job! really makes me wish i didnt rush to build mine... i have the same boat and i have restored it as well just not as clean and thorough as you did! very nice!!!!! post some finished pictures please!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 20, 2014)

also... what did you use to clean the aluminum hull? your boat looks brand new!


----------



## Bowlershop (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks, I used a acid based cleaner that I got from Farm and Fleet......I think it is similar to that shark skin stuff everyone talks about.....It took Day after day of scrubbing with an abby pad.


----------



## Bowlershop (Jul 20, 2014)

Ok, So the boat is now finished!!!!!!here are the final result pics......I still haven't put it in the water yet, cant wait. I also threw in a pic of the day I pulled it out of the weeds.


----------



## Bowlershop (Jul 20, 2014)

Also if anybody could help me out with a value for the boat that would be great.....I want to put some sort of insurance on it and Ill need a value....This is my first boat so i'm not familiar with boat values.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 21, 2014)

Is it a 17'? Also - what engine size is that? You insure the boat, motor & trailer separately (at least you do in CT)


----------



## Bowlershop (Jul 21, 2014)

its not a 17( I put them decals on because I liked the colors)......The boat is a 15ft with a 30hp motor.


----------



## Bowlershop (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm hoping to get the boat in the water sometime soon and also a few more pictures up.


----------



## Timtactical (Jul 24, 2014)

https://www.nadaguides.com/Boats

This will give you an idea of pricing. It can be a bit off so I wouldn't use it as a definate guide. If you saved your receipts add that up too.


----------



## jethro (Jul 25, 2014)

Wow, what a great job! Better than buying it brand new!


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 25, 2014)

For what it's worth, I know the banks I audit all use NADA values for determining loans, and I've been told by some actuary friends that the insurance companies use the same for determining losses - so while it might not be the value you want to see I think the NADA is a fair representation of what you could expect from an insurance company without much pushback. 

Now, obviously the condition of your boat is superb, which isn't factored into the value by NADA, so I would hold onto all your receipts as proof of the current costs expended on it. Unfortunately your time is typically not going to be factored in much.


----------



## Bowlershop (Jul 25, 2014)

well it says sug. retail $6096.oo low resale 2165.... average resale 2453... Considering I have prob. around $3000 into it(a guess because i havent added all the receipts yet) I hope i could be around the retail.....Value doesn't matter much because I dont intend to sell it but its always nice when you can have somthing that is worth more than what you put into it.


----------



## Bowlershop (Jul 25, 2014)

Here are some more pictures


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 25, 2014)

Stupidly awesome results! Congrats man that thing looks like it just rolled out of a show-room!


----------



## davids.reef (Jul 26, 2014)

onthewater102 said:


> Stupidly awesome results! Congrats man that thing looks like it just rolled out of a show-room!


+1 looks great man!


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 26, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360974#p360974 said:


> Bowlershop » 25 Jul 2014, 18:02[/url]"]well it says sug. retail $6096.oo low resale 2165.... average resale 2453... Considering I have prob. around 3500 into it(a guess because i havent added all the receipts yet) I hope i could be around the retail.....Value doesn't matter much because I dont intend to sell it but its always nice when you can have somthing that is worth more than what you put into it.



Retail is the original price back in 1984 that you would have paid for it new. The $300 difference between the low and avg. resale has me wondering if they wouldn't insure you for $3000...

If your insurance is anything like mine I stated values for the boat and motor - though I doubt these would hold if I filed a claim.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 26, 2014)

BEST LOOKING BASS TRACKER!!!


----------



## Kismet (Jul 26, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful.

Consider getting prints of the pictures you have and include them in a self-evaluation of $4,000 for the boat, including current $6000+ retail price. You may find you have $4,000 insurance on it.

For insurance purposes, sometimes a picture is worth...a fair amount of evaluation, if it is not too far off what their tables suggest.

Best wishes. Have fun.


----------



## Bowlershop (Jul 30, 2014)

Well I got the boat in the water today for the first time finally!! I didn't sink! It didn't leak! and everything worked fine. I even made a few casts and put the first fish in the boat....Now I need to get out for a whole day of fishing rather than a 2 hour boat test session.


----------



## typed by ben (Jul 31, 2014)

absolutely LOVE the bold colors. gorgeous.


----------



## Bowlershop (Mar 21, 2016)

I will put some more pics up soon. I have been using the boat for a while now and I love it. I made one change though, I put a trim tilt package on it. I think I have some pics of the trim tilt installation as well.


----------



## edwonbass (Mar 21, 2016)

Great build! Very nice details. Is there a reason you went with white paint on the inside of the bilge area? I really like it and might borrow the idea from you. I think it looks great and I think it would make it easier to see what's going on down there.
I just started my restore and have cut all my wood. Now it's time for the many coats of urethane sequence.


----------



## Bowlershop (Mar 23, 2016)

The white inside was an idea that I borrowed some another build I seen on here. It helps a ton seeing in low light conditions.


----------



## Fire1386 (Mar 23, 2016)

I like the color combinations. Nice build.


----------



## onthewater102 (Mar 24, 2016)

[strike]Is that black paint over the tops of the gunwales and into the interior or did you wrap vinyl over? Very clean looking - I'm about to restart my tracker III project as soon as tax season is done & if I need to paint before I build now is the time to figure that out.[/strike]

Just didn't look back far enough in the thread. My bad


----------



## jethro (Mar 24, 2016)

NADA is garbage for boats. They say my boat is worth $1100 and I have been offered $2500. Boat prices are tough.


----------



## Bowlershop (Mar 24, 2016)

I bought a decal for a newer bass tracker for the sides. After putting the decal on I painted above and inside the top of the boat black as well, then clear coated over the paint and decals.


----------



## HeavyHook (Mar 24, 2016)

fantastic looking boat - loved the pictures! Wouldn't mind seeing some pictures or a video of it in action!


----------



## wlfman40 (Mar 24, 2016)

WOW! That is all I can say, that has to be one of the most impressive restores I have ever seen. Beautiful, can't believe the before and after. =D>


----------



## onthewater102 (Mar 25, 2016)

jethro said:


> NADA is garbage for boats. They say my boat is worth $1100 and I have been offered $2500. Boat prices are tough.



Wrong...NADA is the basis for the insured value of your boat for most insurers and any banks financing the deal. By all means - accept more for a boat than they report its value as - but if you're buying keep in mind your investment in that boat will likely only be covered up to the value they track via NADA - even if you report more being paid to your insurer.

Probably not as much of an issue with small tin boats that many people don't insure.


----------



## fishmonger (Mar 25, 2016)

Bowlershop said:


> Removing the rotten transom......(what a pain)



Love the home made motor stand !


----------



## Bowlershop (Mar 26, 2016)

Trim/Tilt.......I am loving this setup


----------



## kbeazy35 (Apr 9, 2016)

Can you show pix of your rear hatch opening by your rear seat


----------



## Bowlershop (Apr 10, 2016)

Do you mean to show which way the hatch opens? Or do you want more pics of the inside of the hatch?


----------



## Bowlershop (Apr 10, 2016)

I did not hinge the rear hatch at all. I just made it so the lid fit snuggly into place. I was going to hinge it but this way I can open it from any direction or just take it off completely.


----------



## Bowlershop (Apr 10, 2016)

Let me know if the pics helped or not.


----------



## Bowlershop (Feb 11, 2017)

UPDATE!!!.........I now have another bass tracker restoration i have started working on....this one is a 1985 tournament tx 17 with a 50hp mercury.....going to have a little more deck space and more speed with this one when finished.....but the 1984 bass tracker I has been working great!....pictures for new boat build will be coming soon.


----------



## Lockndam25 (Feb 14, 2017)

I know this is a old post but I felt that I could add to the conversation about insurance any time you have a boat over 20 years old you can insure it as a classic for a agreed amount or a stated amount. Not ace or actual cash value like a car. Hagerty and Jc Taylor insurance classic stuff. Hope that helps


----------

